# Технологии и коммуникации > Мобильный мир >  База мобильных РБ. Сотовых - мтс(mts), велком(velcom).

## lelikgrodno

*База сотовых операторов База сотовых операторов РБ. МТС, Velcom, Dialog.
*
СКАЧАТЬ

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

В знак благодарности приму бутылочку пива...

----------


## Sanych

Если б на гостевой обменник залил, вообще б было хорошо

----------


## SDS

перезалейте у кого анлимит, я сейчас на трафике и всё съел

----------


## vova230

Меня не нашел. Похоже база очень старая.

----------


## Sanych

Я скачал и удалил. Там мой номер лет 7 назад который был. Не актуально.

Скачать по гостю - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## JAHolper

На сколько я знаю пока самая новая база телефонов Беларуси в MegaContacts за 2007 год.

P.S. сейчас качаю какой-то за 2010 год для СНГ, но думаю ничего нового там не будет...

P.P.S. Скачал справочник с базой на 300 метров, но ничего более нового там не было, только телефоны России, Украины, Казахстана и т.д. Так что многочисленным источникам справочников в интернете можно смело не верить. Наверняка свежие справочники мобильных есть в определённых кругах(в табличном виде), но захотят ли ими делиться в интернете...

----------


## павел

как скачать??? млин....

----------


## Lange69

Спасибо!!!!!!

----------


## Алекса

Помогите скачать базу велком новую,пожалуйста

----------


## Слава

Куплю базу данных МТС ВЕЛКОМ И ЛАЙФА!!!(Беларусь) пишите в телеграм @EvgenAle

----------


## Виктор 111

где базу скачать мтс

----------

